

Dutch Court Rules WiFi Hacking Not a Criminal Offense - pwg
http://yro.slashdot.org/story/11/03/19/0152226/Dutch-Court-Rules-WiFi-Hacking-Not-a-Criminal-Offense

======
snitko
I've used to do that, not to gain anything, but rather I was curious as to who
my neighbors are. So I met this guy at the elevator, whose facebook page I've
seen using firesheep. I said to him "So your name is Eduardo, right?" which
scared him a little bit, but then I invited him over for a beer and explained
everything and showed him how to use VPN to protect his traffic.

However, I would rather prefer it to be impossible for anyone to hack your
traffic over wifi, because it would make everyone's life easier and safer.

------
dias201
i didnt even know u could do that. just wait untill their wifi is hacked we
see wat they say...

